# (FF7) Gold Saucer in Final Fantasy 14 - Content Patches 2.50, 2.51 - Erste Videos



## Tonkra (22. Dezember 2014)

Patch 2.51 Gold Saucer Casino Preview (Beleuchtung etc. noch nicht final)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_BLgeTVbdc[/youtube]

 

NEW Dungeons - 2.50
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8AXoTptWE[/youtube]

Und DX11 Grafikfeatures wurden enthüllt:
*DX11 Features*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Infos dazu:

http://forum.square-enix.com/ffxiv/threads/210358-2.5-Before-the-Fall

 

 

Gold Saucer sieht echt gut aus. Tetra Masters, bzw. Triple Triad wurde ja schon für FF14 und einer handy app vor geraumer Zeit bestätigt.


----------



## johnp9 (30. Mai 2015)

das sieht echt geil aus


----------

